# melted snow



## freshwater tom (Nov 15, 2010)

has anyone used melted snow in there aquariums?


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

Nope, never tried it.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

Nope, but beware, could contain bad chemicals from cars, fertilizers, etc.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Is there any particular reason you want to use melted snow?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Snow is just rain in frozen form. Be careful using it in an urban area or down wind of an industtrial center. Snow picks up whatever bad things are in the air. Snow on the ground can pick up a lot of contminants like animal poop or dust from down wind industrial areas. An area heavily used by hikers or skiiers would also run the risk of being contaminated with human waste, automobiles and garbage.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Ever noticed how in the spring the snow gets all crappy looking on top? That's 'cause its got a lot of stuff in it, and as it melts you actually can see all the stuff left behind as the water runs away and all the "stuff" gets left on top. All the stuff in the air ends up in the snow. (and have you heard of acid rain?) You could try it, but I'd test the heck out of it before I used it, and I'd think twice before I even tried it if I was in an urban area. Saskachewan, maybe, Detroit? Never.


----------



## freshwater tom (Nov 15, 2010)

thank's everyone....i just try to keep my tanks as natural as can be i've melted only fresh clean snow and let it settle in a bucket for a few days,only introduced about 10gals so far.it has this cool blue tint. i go thou a 100gal of in water changes every few days... i've never tested any of my water unless many fish die....


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I just use straight untreated tap water so can't advise on snow.

I do think you should avoid the yellow snow.


my .02


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> I just use straight untreated tap water so can't advise on snow.
> 
> I do think you should avoid the yellow snow.
> 
> ...


whats wrong with lemon flavored?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

*r2


----------

